# Pricing per inch... determining "official" depth



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

I have written my contract to charge incrimentally based on depth of snow. The question is... how do you decide how deep it really is? Is there an official way to measure or a list or anything you guys use?
The other thing is, I go on a 24 hour period basis, not per calendar day, so even the per day totals won't really be accurate for my purposes if they are listed.

-Jer


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

For your market... check out this service....

http://www.ionweather.com/

We use them and they are a tremendous resource.


----------



## rusty gmc (Nov 2, 2003)

let me tell you,do not let the customer tell YOU how much snow fell,you will lose every time. our plow drop depth is 3 inches. times that by every time you pushed the place and that will give you your snowfall totals. this last storm we pushed had a "official" depth of 15 inches recorded in a town 10 miles south of us,but we pushed our accounts 7 times at the 3 inch call in level. not to mention the 6 ft snow drifts at entryways to every driveway and road!!!....our goal is not to screw people,but if we have to argue about every inch, they are not worth the effort


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Good point. Also remember that local conditions can vary greatly. A high wind and a clear field nearby can vary the depth in a parking lot or driveway from 0 to many inches depending on if the wind is blowing snow onto the area or off of the surface.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Rusty is right, if you have to argue with the customer, they are not worth it. There are alot of accounts out there willing to pay a fair price for good service. Treat you good accounts well, let the the complainers torture someone else. Your customers are your best advertising. If they are not reccomending you to others, find out why. Try some added service. As an example, one of the offices we plow employs an onsite building manager who is responsible for the walks and steps. If we are there at 7am and he is not onsite, I'll shovel the main walks and stairs to make sure that the property is ready for business. When he shows up late and see that we covered his butt, he is a happy client. DO NOT TRY TO CHARGE FOR THIS, the goodwill is far more valuable to building a positive relationship.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gpin _
> *Rusty is right, if you have to argue with the customer, they are not worth it. There are alot of accounts out there willing to pay a fair price for good service. Treat you good accounts well, let the the complainers torture someone else. Your customers are your best advertising. If they are not reccomending you to others, find out why. Try some added service. As an example, one of the offices we plow employs an onsite building manager who is responsible for the walks and steps. If we are there at 7am and he is not onsite, I'll shovel the main walks and stairs to make sure that the property is ready for business. When he shows up late and see that we covered his butt, he is a happy client. DO NOT TRY TO CHARGE FOR THIS, the goodwill is far more valuable to building a positive relationship. *


That's a tricky one, throwing an occasional favor, but not letting them think it is now included in your fee so they come to depend on it each time.

-Jer


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

I make my guys carry a good ole 12"(anything over the 12" is all the same bracket) ruler in the truck, i tell to take a minute or tw and measuer three points in the driveway, the highest looking part the lower loooking part and one at random, they write the measurements on the route sheet than go at the plowing, i just figure out the average at the end of the night and thats how much i bill them for.


----------

